# DGE Bent Briar Nosewarmer Poker Tobacco Pipe



## dgerwin11 (Jun 19, 2011)

I just listed this for auction at Pipe Smokers Auction
DGE Bent Briar Poker Nosewarmer Tobacco Pipe (Auction ID: 100064, End Time : May. 21, 2013 18:13:23) - Pipe Smokers Auction


----------

